# Employment, and unemployment, in New Zealand



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Latest figures show unemployment is on the increase in New Zealand, reaching a 13-year high, at 7.3%.* 

There are some harsh realities regarding the current employment situation.

******

Some figures from today's New Zeland Herald - full article here
The statistics come from the NZ Household Labour Force Survey


> The HLFS has shown rising unemployment for the past three quarters. The number of people employed fell 0.4 per cent to 2.22 million in the second quarterly decline, while the participation rate was unchanged at 68.4 per cent.
> 
> New Zealand's labour market has been struggling to recover from recession, with employers more keen on taking on part-timers and casual staff than hiring permanent full-time workers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

more on above, different source

Full article: Stuff: Business Day



> *Shock rise in unemployment to 7.3pc*
> 
> *Unemployment is up to a "shocking" 7.3 per cent as businesses lay off full time workers in tough times.
> *
> ...


Unemployment By Region


----------



## ankitbnl406 (Nov 8, 2012)

New Zealand should give the more and more opportunities to the overseas. they can hire better then they have.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ your logic escapes me? 
Nowhere in those figures does it suggest lack of skills is the issue - '_400,000 people out of work or looking for more work'_ will not be solved by increased immigration.


----------

